# Goat Math



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It struck again. Two more ND buckling and a doeling. One of the males (black and white) is full brother twin to the doeling (Brown on white, no spots on back). The other buckling is half brother by sire and cousin? by dams who are sisters.
Pets only, not good enough conformation for breeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What? Only Three?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> What? Only Three?


Had to save some milk money so we could feed them. Lol


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

So adorable!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

In reality that would only equal one goat because they are small


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> In reality that would only equal one goat because they are small


True, by weight. Not by head.
Still have three bottles and twelve little hooves.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats! They're very cute. I'm picking up two new ND doelings in 2 weeks myself. It's always fun to welcome new members to the herd.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Congrats! They're very cute. I'm picking up two new ND doelings in 2 weeks myself. It's always fun to welcome new members to the herd.


Thank you. It is fun! We are a little old and a lot land lacking to be breeding and raising. We just have pets and more pets. 
A shame it took this long for goats to find us.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that brown spoty one's confirmation in going to surprise you in a few months.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

They’re adorable! I love goat math!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I think that brown spoty one's confirmation in going to surprise you in a few months.


He will be wethered, though. I have been learning from all of you and the two dams of the kids have udders that look more like tube socks instead of the nice, rounded udders that your well bred goats have. A trait that does not need to go any farther.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I think that brown spoty one's confirmation in going to surprise you in a few months.


Unfortunately, we lost him last night. Necropsy to be done.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Unfortunately, we lost him last night. Necropsy to be done.


Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Dang man- pretty babies sorry you lost the bucklin. Making me want to grow my dagum herd guys...I need to tell the wife we need more land.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Dang man- pretty babies sorry you lost the bucklin. Making me want to grow my dagum herd guys...I need to tell the wife we need more land.


Thanks. We don't have land really, two city lots with houses on them. I think total acreage 1.1.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Thats about what I am working with.


----------

